# Mobil tankers 1970-76 Seedy baby



## Graeme (Seedy baby) (Dec 8, 2010)

Trying to locate shipmates from Mobil shipping 1970-76. Mobil Acme, Sylvan Arrow, Transporter, Pinnacle, Libya, Magnolia, Daylight, etc etc.
Had some great times on these ships. Worked hard and played hard was the motto. John Morrow cadet, Mick Stack 3rd eng, Malcolm Spencer-Smith 2nd mate, Bill Marshall 2nd eng. Played many a game of chess with Bill. Les Watson 3rd eng (Carlisle) taught me chess and beat me for a pint 32 times!!! He bought me a pint when I beat him but he wouldn't play me again, saying" you have learned how I play so go and learn how someone else plays" Maybe he thought he was onto a good thing!!


----------



## Geoff Makem (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi I was 4th eng on the Libya and the Acme then 3rd on the Pinnacle around that time 1974/5/6. Geoff Henderson from Sunderland


----------



## Leslie Morrison (Apr 22, 2011)

My wife's father was Stanley Southern who was Captain of the Pinnacle and Chabonnee under Mobil's ownership. He retired from sea when Mobil sold their tankers although the new Greek owners were keen to retain his services. He talked of the great times he had at sea in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

Graeme (Seedy baby) said:


> Trying to locate shipmates from Mobil shipping 1970-76. Mobil Acme, Sylvan Arrow, Transporter, Pinnacle, Libya, Magnolia, Daylight, etc etc.
> Had some great times on these ships. Worked hard and played hard was the motto. John Morrow cadet, *Mick Stack 3rd eng, Malcolm Spencer-Smith 2nd mate,* Bill Marshall 2nd eng. Played many a game of chess with Bill. Les Watson 3rd eng (Carlisle) taught me chess and beat me for a pint 32 times!!! He bought me a pint when I beat him but he wouldn't play me again, saying" you have learned how I play so go and learn how someone else plays" Maybe he thought he was onto a good thing!!


Remember those two!


----------

